

Startup Vooza wants to show people 'how the sausage gets made' - simba-hiiipower
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-07/25/vooza-interview

======
simba-hiiipower
_The product is described as "a mobile web app that is realtime, cloud-based,
social and local". According to their intro video, Vooza is still in beta, and
has been for about four years, so they haven't worked out what the company
does yet, but it will "probably be like Pinterest, Instagram for weddings or
sandwiches of something". Vooza uses all of your favourite technologies such
as "crowdsourcing, geotagging, and wiki stuff" -- the latter being illustrated
by a picture of Julian Assange._

lol.

